# Scouse vasectomy



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Scouse vasectomy 



After having their 11th child, a Liverpool couple decided that was enough, as the social wouldn't buy them a bigger bed and they weren't strong enough to nick one.

The husband went to his doctor and told him that he and his wife didn't want to have any more children.

The doctor told him there was a procedure called a vasectomy that would fix the problem but it was expensive.

A less costly alternative was to go home, get a firework, light it, put it in a beer can, then hold the can up to his ear and count to 10.

The Scouser said to the doctor, 'I may not be the smartest guy in the world, but I don't see how putting a firework in a beer can next to my ear is going to help me.'

'Trust me, it will do the job', said the doctor.

So the man went home, lit a banger and put it in a beer can. He held the can up to his ear and began to count: '1, 2, 3, 4, 5,' at which point he paused, placed the beer can between his legs so he could continue counting on his other hand.

This procedure also works in Middlesbrough, Hull ,Workington, Grimsby parts of Bradford and anywhere in Wales


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> This procedure also works in Middlesbrough, Hull ,Workington, Grimsby parts of Bradford and anywhere in Wales


And Northallerton!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Oi Barry,that's a bit below the belt


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I thanked ye for that one Motormouth since you had the good sense to recognise that this could never be applied to the Scots or Irish! Good man so.  
seamus.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

seamusog said:


> I thanked ye for that one Motormouth since you had the good sense to recognise that this could never be applied to the Scots or Irish! Good man so.
> seamus.


Thats because they havent got any tackle in the first place! 

Oh god what have I done. Im off!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > I thanked ye for that one Motormouth since you had the good sense to recognise that this could never be applied to the Scots or Irish! Good man so.
> ...


I'll be crossing the 66 next sat.meet ye at the layby at scots corner at 12 noon,tackle out on the piknick table and we'll see whats what :lol: :lol: 
seamus. secong thoughts,cancel that, too feckin cold.


----------

